# Gun control poll



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

ABC has a poll in the political section regarding gun control. Go vote...

http://abcnews.go.com/

There have been three deadly shootings at schools within a seven-day period.

Should there be more gun control in the United States?

No. More gun control will not make us safer. Criminals will still get guns if they want.
2,098

Yes. Everyone, especially children, will be safer if guns are tougher to access.
1,700
Total Vote: 3,798
Not a scientific survey.<--- No shit!


----------



## Rustycompass (Jun 25, 2006)

negative = :smt023


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I see no poll...

Can U give a direct link...


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

Yeah, I can't find a poll either.


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

+1 I cant find the poll even in the politics section???


----------



## Mr. P (Sep 16, 2006)

I've looked three times, can't find it either.


----------



## jpruett79 (Sep 23, 2006)

i didnt find the poll but this looks intersting.

http://abcnews.go.com/sections/politics/DailyNews/poll000405.html


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

I found it down near the bottom of the page bold black vote then the topic so far the no's are ahead I voted no


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

On the page I linked, left colum, politics section.

Politics
Foley's Former Chief of Staff Says Foley's Behavior Was No Secret to Speaker Hastert
The Foley Fallout: Republicans on Damage Control
Analysis: Will Foley Cost Hastert His Job?
Former Congressional Page Calls for Program Reform
House Majority Leader Hangs Hastert Out to Dry

* Fresh Round of Gun Control Debate
Should There Be Stricter Gun Control?
*

What Could Explain the Two Faces of Mark Foley?
How Should Speaker Hastert Respond?
Dems Attack Frist for Going Soft on Taliban
Jimmy Carter Criticizes Bush | STORY


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

> Democrats are more likely than Republicans to say the NRA has too much influence, as are non-gun owners, women and *better-educated Americans.*


I'm sorry, come again? Did they just call us uneducated? How many of you people here are uneducated? I have a degree, my rifle owning mother has two master degrees, 8 more credits to get her a PhD., and three bachelors degrees. Better-educated Americans my hide!


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

Ok ya have to turn off any popup blockers to get the real page


----------



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

try this...

http://abcnews.go.com/US/popup?id=2521733


----------



## Mr. P (Sep 16, 2006)

js said:


> try this...
> 
> http://abcnews.go.com/US/popup?id=2521733


Thanks!


----------



## Waffen (Feb 8, 2006)

No. More gun control will not make us safer. Criminals will still get guns if they want. 2,617

Yes. Everyone, especially children, will be safer if guns are tougher to access. 1,761
Total Vote: 4,378


W


----------



## gene (May 6, 2006)

Go down to Politics it's under that heading.


----------



## Blastard (Aug 10, 2006)

*Typical BS*

It is gun control that makes the public schools such an easy target, forgive the pun, for sick suicidal nutjobs who want to go out with a bang. These libtard policies make the schools more dangerous. Imagine if all public school teachers were required to carry. Do you think murderous weirdos would choose a school to make their statement? As it stands now, the teachers just run away and leave the poor kids behind.


----------



## Hal8000 (May 8, 2006)

I found it, and took it... Thank's for pointing it out 2400!


----------



## Maximo (May 26, 2006)

If that poll was headed in the other direction we would not have had to look so hard for it.:smt076 :smt076


----------



## Hal8000 (May 8, 2006)

I would have! When we are down, it's more important than ever...


----------



## A_J (May 22, 2006)

No. More gun control will not make us safer. Criminals will still get guns if they want.
*3,475*

Yes. Everyone, especially children, will be safer if guns are tougher to access. 
*1,948*

Total Vote: *5,423*

_We seem to be widening the lead.._


----------



## DennyCrane (May 11, 2006)

I still say gun control is not dropping the gun on your foot when its loaded :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

6,199
There have been three deadly shootings at schools within a seven-day period.

Should there be more gun control in the United States?

No. More gun control will not make us safer. Criminals will still get guns if they want.
4,047
Yes. Everyone, especially children, will be safer if guns are tougher to access.
2,152
Total Vote: 6,199


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

Poll now, 66% in our favor


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

Thanks two four zero zero!!!!!


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

I did it twice. :mrgreen: 

We are winning!


----------

